# TUTORIAL: How 2 change XP Boot Screen using Tuneup Utilities!



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 29, 2005)

OK Guys!

Since many members want to know how to change the Windows XP Boot screen, I'm giving here a tutorial on "*HOW TO CHANGE THE BOOT SCREEN USING TUNEUP UTILITIES 2006*".

Its the easiest method to change the boot screen and safe too (coz it adds an extra entry in Boot loader for the new boot screen and keep the default entry too)

_So here we go step by step procedure:_

1.) Open Tuneup Utilities 2006:

*img451.imageshack.us/img451/8298/untitled12wh.jpg



*Continue Here...*


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 29, 2005)

cool thnx for this, d/ling tuneup rite away


----------



## anandk (Dec 29, 2005)

pretty detailed info for using a basic utility.

but hey, iv bin using tune-up for over a year now, but never noticed the 'new screen' button for creating one.

thanx pal !


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jan 15, 2006)

Hmmm...
Its good for beginners....
I give 9/10 to this tut....

Thanks for ur efforts...


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 16, 2006)

wow... thnx for the tutorial... really good one...


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Jan 16, 2006)

nice tutorial


----------



## gycapri (Jan 16, 2006)

im using 2 transformation packs LONGHORN 10 & FLYAKITEOSX .

longhorn just for boot screen bcoz i didnt wanted any chance .

but now i got a good solution .

thanks dude !!!   nice work .


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jan 16, 2006)

U all guys r welcome  

thnx for appreciating my work


----------



## vijay_7287 (Jan 16, 2006)

nicely done


----------



## .:deadman:. (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey.thanks..i was unaware of this tool..........
but thnks Vishal.i am using and enjoying it..........

[EDIT] god.........its a 30 day trial 

[EDIT] found the crack.now happy
         long live piration
         u can also download crackk from here:


----------



## gycapri (Jan 17, 2006)

thanks vijay ,i've downloaded tune up & also successfully changed boot screen.

thanks dude


----------



## .:deadman:. (Jan 17, 2006)

gycapri said:
			
		

> thanks *vijay* ,i've downloaded tune up & also successfully changed boot screen.
> 
> thanks dude


sud be VISHAL


----------



## shashanktyagi1 (Feb 24, 2006)

hey everything went fine but at last moment it says cannot install boot up scrn cause boot.ini not found.   either does not exist or no permission. i am the administrator but cant find boot.ini   how to create it?  have got a boot.ini backup


----------



## Captain Crime (Feb 24, 2006)

hey vishal thanks
my wishes are with u......

kaash ki Ash And Abhisekh kki jodi tut jaye
aur Ash tujh par dil bethe


----------



## vmp_vivek (Feb 24, 2006)

Hey thanks again Vishal!    8)


----------



## rajkumar_personal (Feb 25, 2006)

That was a great tut mate !

Can you provide me the links to all the tuts that you have posted (not only in digit, but other places as well...)


----------



## Evil Dead Regeneration (Feb 25, 2006)

I will try look's easy and simple..........


----------



## deepak.krishnan (Mar 24, 2006)

Thanx for your superb tutorial.It was nice.


----------



## Vyasram (Mar 25, 2006)

Nice tutorial.I use styles xp to do that. Its very easy in styles xp.


----------



## rajkumar_personal (Mar 27, 2006)

Vyasram said:
			
		

> Nice tutorial.I use styles xp to do that. Its very easy in styles xp.



FIRST...........thanks for the mail 
And.....
Can we expect a tut from you to do the same using Style XP....
(I agree that we all can do it...........but newbies will lick up anything as long as it is worth it !!!)


----------



## amitsurana (Apr 1, 2006)

Thanx dude.. i was unaware of this tool.. nice job


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Apr 1, 2006)

Real nice tut man.Keep it up.


----------



## mobilegeek (Apr 2, 2006)

Nice & easy to use simple user interface .. Thanx man


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jun 26, 2006)

This is my new Boot Screen created using Tuneup Utilities!
Actually I was searching for a good VISTA boot screen for my XP but didnt find ne good boot screen, thats why I created my own using a small image!  

*img487.imageshack.us/img487/5725/bootscreen2bm.jpg


----------



## casanova (Jun 26, 2006)

Nicely done, but my boot skins in tuneup dont look crispy. They r a bit faded. Can u mail me ur bootskin at casanovaredefined@yahoo.com


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jun 27, 2006)

U can d/l it from here.


----------



## anantkhaitan (Sep 22, 2006)

hey Vishal why don't you show your excellency in ResHacker
Every one knows U R masterpiece is Registry Hacking...


Plz post the procedure to change boot screen via ResHacker


----------



## Siddharth Maheshwari (Sep 23, 2006)

fromwherecouldigetthissoftwareand howmuchwillit


----------



## k_blues24 (Sep 23, 2006)

Siddhart u will get this s/w here : *www.tune-up.com/


----------



## rakeshishere (Sep 23, 2006)

Nice tut Vishal ..U can Do the same stuff using *BOOTSKIN*
.Its free and very easy to use.
No tut is required for this as this is a damn simple s/w and u can get hell lot of bootskins frm *here *

I hope this one will be more easy way to go with getting customized bootscreen and this is no offense to vishal's tut


----------

